# Please read before posting in this forum



## Von Pookie

This forum is for Excel-related *discussion* and questions concerning programs *other* than Excel or Access.

We have areas of the forum that are specifically designated for Excel and VBA Questions and even Microsoft Access Questions.

Please post your questions concerning the use of those programs in the approprate location.


----------

